# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  فرمول عکس تبدیل فوریه سینوسی و کسینوسی

## esy2esy

دوستان فرمول های( تبدیل فوریه،عکس تبدیل فوریه،تبدیل فوریه کسینوسی و تبدیل فوریه سینوسی) رو دارم
دوتا فرمول (عکس تبدیل فوریه سینوسی و عکس تبدیل فوریه کسینوسی). رو می خوام

ممنون میشم کمکم بکنید

----------

